# Abu Dhabi Compound recommendation needed!!



## benkr (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi


I am looking for a 2 bed room + Maid room apartment in small 2 to 3 story buildings in small compounds- something similar to the one available in Al Nahyan camp(unfortunately that is fully occupied) I have heard about Al seef but apart from these two I havent come across anything. I will really appreciate if someone can recommend somthing on the main Island. 

Thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Mar 29, 2014)

Sounds like the same question I will be asking soon.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Marasi in Bateen is not "compounds" per se like Nahyan, but are low rises. And a few of those buildings so maybe there is a community feeling now (we saw them more than a year back)


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

whats your budget 

Al Raha Beach, Al Zeina, Al Bandar, and Al Reef, even KCA have nice apartments

Closer to city - you're looking at Al Reem and Corniche. Plenty of options ranging from 120 - 180k


----------

